
Are jokes about men ‘hate speech’? Facebook seems to think so - ritchiea
https://amp.dailydot.com/irl/facebook-women-hate-speech/
======
Boothroid
'As a comedian, she often uses Facebook to promote her performances by showing
her irreverent, misandrist brand of wit.'

Replace the anti-male part of this with any other group and she would be a
pariah.

------
pmdulaney
Don't be lured by the temptation of victimhood, men! It is more hateful to
call jokes about men "hate speech" than it is to tell jokes on men.
Prickliness never endears you to anyone.

------
curtisblaine
> And those benefits extend to the group “men.”

They created a world where you can't say anything and now they complain about
not being able to say what they want? Sweet sweet irony.

